# Retirement income for Spain



## Eccy Mick (10 mo ago)

Hi all,my partner and I are wanting to retire to Spain.
When we reach state retirement age,with those and both our private pensions,with a reasonable exchange rate we should be just about able reach the requirements for income of just over £29k. 
Does anyone know if while we wait for state pension age can you obtain a retirement visa by maintaining a savings amount of just over £30k.
TIA


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under non-lucrative visa rules, for the first year you need to show income or savings of around £29k. Then the renewal is for 2 years, requiring income or assets of £58k. For year 4 and 5, you again need £58k (adjusted for inflation of course), and then after 5 years you gain permanent residency without having to show any further income/assets.


----------

